# Aufbau Intense Tazer VP



## Matte (7. September 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

seit letzter Woche bin ich glücklicher Besitzer eines Intense Tazer VP Rahmens in works raw. Ein wirklich schönes Teil, dass nach einer Menge Spaß ausschaut. 

Unten stehend findet Ihr eine Teileliste, die teils aus vorhandenen Komponenten besteht und Parts, die neu gekauft werden müssen. Tipps Eurerseits sind willkommen - gerade bei den noch zu erstehenden Teilen:

Rahmen: Intense Tazer VP in works raw
Gabel: Fox 36RC2 (wird auf 110mm getravelt)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek XC Flush II (noch nicht vorhanden)
Vorbau: Thomson X4 Vorbau, schwarz, 50 mm, 0 Grad
Lenker: Easton EA70 MonkeyBar 31.8 mm 2009
Griffe: Odi Lock Ons
Bremse: Shimano XT oder Avid Elixier CR jeweils 160mm (noch nicht vorhanden)
LRS: DT Swiss EX 5.1d mit DT Swiss Naben
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Kefü: e13 LG1+(noch nicht vorhanden)
Pedale: Fly Bikes
Kassette: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Sram X.0
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Sattel: (noch nicht vorhanden)
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen oder Nobby Nic (noch nicht vorhanden)

Fotos folgen.

Matte


----------



## bachmayeah (7. September 2009)

klingt doch gut..
aber wieso ne 36 und keine 32 float?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (7. September 2009)

Die 36er habe ich noch zu Hause von einem alten Bike. Klar, die 32er würde besser passen, aber das ist dann doch zu viel Geld auf einmal.


----------



## bachmayeah (7. September 2009)

Matte schrieb:


> Die 36er habe ich noch zu Hause von einem alten Bike. Klar, die 32er würde besser passen, aber das ist dann doch zu viel Geld auf einmal.



okay.. dann how mal ryan.


----------



## iRider (7. September 2009)

Da Du nicht genau sagst ob Du ein Tazer VP oder Tazer VP FRO hast kann man Dir nicht so gut helfen. 

Beim Tazer VP passt der Steuersatz nicht da 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
Wenn es ein Tazer VP FRO ist dann sei gewarnt dass die LG1+ nur mit Modifikationen dranpasst (das untere Gelenk ist im Weg) und nie perfekt ausgerichtet werden kann. Funktioniert, aber ist nicht pefekt. Würde wenn ich es wieder zu machen hätte eine andere Kettenführung ausprobieren.


----------



## Christiaan (7. September 2009)

36 auf 110mm ist wie ein 32 auf 130mm, also zu lang, eher auf 80-90mm traveln


----------



## iRider (8. September 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> 36 auf 110mm ist wie ein 32 auf 130mm, also zu lang, eher auf 80-90mm traveln



Passt schon. Fahr auch ne 130 mm Minute im Tazer. Wenn man nur Rennen fahren will hast Du aber recht.


----------



## neikless (8. September 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> 36 auf 110mm ist wie ein 32 auf 130mm, also zu lang, eher auf 80-90mm traveln



... die Gleichung geht nicht auf , da hat wohl wer in der Schule nicht aufgepasst !?  Setzen SECHS (6) ! bin kein 4x oder racer aber denke
90-110 mm dürfte passen egal ob 32er oder 36er


----------



## Matte (8. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Da Du nicht genau sagst ob Du ein Tazer VP oder Tazer VP FRO hast kann man Dir nicht so gut helfen.
> 
> Beim Tazer VP passt der Steuersatz nicht da 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
> Wenn es ein Tazer VP FRO ist dann sei gewarnt dass die LG1+ nur mit Modifikationen dranpasst (das untere Gelenk ist im Weg) und nie perfekt ausgerichtet werden kann. Funktioniert, aber ist nicht pefekt. Würde wenn ich es wieder zu machen hätte eine andere Kettenführung ausprobieren.



Es ist ein Tazer VP FRO mit 1.5 Steuerrohr. 

Hast Du eine Alternativempfehlung zur LG1+?


----------



## iRider (8. September 2009)

Matte schrieb:


> Es ist ein Tazer VP FRO mit 1.5 Steuerrohr.
> 
> Hast Du eine Alternativempfehlung zur LG1+?



Habe nur die probiert und sie funktioniert ja, wenn auch nicht perfekt ausgerichtet = in manchen Gängen schleift die Kette leicht.
Check mal den Faden hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532581

Geht zwar um den Tracer, aber selbes Problem. Da habe ich auch ein paar Bilder von dem Setup am Tazer gepostet.


----------



## Christiaan (8. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... die Gleichung geht nicht auf , da hat wohl wer in der Schule nicht aufgepasst !?  Setzen SECHS (6) ! bin kein 4x oder racer aber denke
> 90-110 mm dürfte passen egal ob 32er oder 36er



Da Fox das selber sagt, und ic auch ein Float 36 auf 80mm gehabt habe, Denke Ich, ich wiess wovon Ich rede........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (8. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Habe nur die probiert und sie funktioniert ja, wenn auch nicht perfekt ausgerichtet = in manchen Gängen schleift die Kette leicht.
> Check mal den Faden hier:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532581
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link. Scheint ein wirklich guter Thread zu sein, dem ersten Querlesen zufolge. Vor allem, weil es anscheinend nicht ohne Modifikation zu funktionieren scheint.


----------



## Matte (8. September 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Da Fox das selber sagt, und ic auch ein Float 36 auf 80mm gehabt habe, Denke Ich, ich wiess wovon Ich rede........



Tendiere dann eher zu 90mm. Werde das wohl ausprobieren und mit den verschiedenen Federwegen ein wenig experimentieren.


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2009)

felgen zu schwer... xr4.2d ist hier das zauberwort.. andere speichen als sapim laser, dt revolution, sapim cx-ray etc. wären auch nicht angebracht, alunippel verstehen sich von selber!
pedale auch zu schwer, mehr als 350g muss nicht sein!
sattel SLR TT...

der rest geht klar!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (14. September 2009)

servus Matte
ich poste das mit der kefü am tazer jetzt einfach mal hier. also ich hab letzte woche vom Trickz (danke noch mal) eine LG1 zum testen bekommen. mußte mir jedoch nochn paar schrauben besorgen und kam also erst heute zum umbau. also die LG1 hat auch nicht wirklich gepasst. auch hier schlägt der untere arm am umlenkhebel vom rahmen an






es ist jetzt nicht viel aber es reicht aus um sie nicht einstellen zu können. ich denke mal das wenn man dort etwas mit der feile oder sonstiges ran geht wird man sie ggf noch besser einstellen können.
ich muss jetzt aber auch noch dazu sagen das die kefü direkt am rahmen anlag ohne eine zusätzliche platte die die kefü noch mal etwas vom rahmen entfernt. die bräuchte ich wohl da das KB im oberen kefükäfig nicht mittig war. ich könnte höchstens noch mit unterlegscheiben arbeiten aber auf die idee hat mann mich auch erst vorhin gebracht. da war ich schon wieder mit allem fertig.
ich habe jetzt wieder die 77designz dran welche ich noch ein wenig bearbeitet habe.
so sah es vorher aus






und so sieht es nun aus









mal sehn wenn ich die zeit und lust habe werd ich das moin noch mal mit der LG1 und den unterlegscheiben versuchen. eventuel funzt das ja dann besser.
am tazer welches von intense vorgestellt worden ist, wurde die LG meiner meinung nach auch ein wenig umgebastelt. am besten sieht mann es am oberen arm woran der käfig befestigt ist. dieser schließt bündig mit dem käfig ab. das war bei mir als ich die LG dran hatte z.B. nicht der fall. der arm lag fast an der kleinen querstrebe vom hinterbau an. mann sieht es ja gut an diesem bild das die den arm gekürzt haben müssen.






nun gut das wärs auch schon. wie es mit anderen kefüs am neuen tazer ausschaut weiß ich nicht da ich nur die beiden zur verfügung habe.
wenn ich das mit der LG noch mal in angriff nehme poste ich hier noch mal bilder.
ich hoff ich konnt ein wenig behilflich sein
grüßle andy


----------



## Matte (15. September 2009)

Hi Andy,

vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ich hatte mir in der Zwischenzeit die LG1 bestellt, da sie bei bei den von Intense aufgebauten Tazern dran ist. 

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommt die Lieferung noch diese Woche. Dann werde ich am Wochenende mal mit Unterlegscheiben experimentieren bevor es ans Feilen geht. 

Dann folgen auch die ersten Fotos. 

Beeinflusst das bei der 77 nicht die Stabilität, wenn man doch relativ viel von den Schrauben absägt? Hatte auch überlegt, die 77 auszuprobieren. 

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## bachmayeah (15. September 2009)

Mensch Andy.. deine Kettenstrebe sieht ja aus, als ob sie niemandem gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (15. September 2009)

also von der stabilität is nich viel verloren gegangen. von den schrauben hab ich minimal etwas abgefeilt. die schwarzen stopfen warn da viel länger. zudem wird dir rolle eh insgesammt nur von der einen schraube geklemmt. das wars da auch schon.
ach das kleine bischen lack da. wo gehobelt wird, fallen späne xD


----------



## bachmayeah (15. September 2009)

schnell mal anti-zerkratz-ufbebba druff  
aber schleift nun nicht der abgeschleifte part der kefü am vpp link oder ist da platz dazwischen? schaut recht eng aus..


----------



## Matte (20. September 2009)

So, endlich mal ein Foto. Noch sehr rudimentär, aber es bringt schon so gute Laune.

Mit Unterlegscheibe scheint genügend Abstand bei der Kefü vorhanden zu sein. Mal Abwarten, wie das Ganze funktioniert, wenn meine Kurbel endlich da ist. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/471535]
	
[/URL]

Detailfotos folgen.


----------



## haha (20. September 2009)

mein neid sei mit dir..


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (25. September 2009)

hmmm schade. gefallen mag es mir nicht wirklich
den tacco machst noch ab oder??
weil mit sieht das recht komisch aus


----------



## Matte (2. Mai 2011)

Missbrauche mal meinen eigenen Thread:

Verkaufe den Intense Tazper VP Rahmen samt Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. 

Das Bike wurde zu wenig bewegt und zum An-die-Decke-hängen ist es dann doch zu schade. Wenn es auch schön genug wäre.

Jetzt soll ein Tracer 2 oder ein Uzzi her. 

Wer also Interesse hat, möge sich gerne melden.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/697392]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Goldenboy86 (7. Januar 2012)

Gibts auch einen Komplettbike-Preis?


----------



## Matte (7. Januar 2012)

Die auf dem Foto zu sehenden Teile sind inzwischen größtenteils an anderen Bikes im Einsatz. 

Wegen des Rahmens habe ich Dir eine Mail geschickt.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. März 2012)

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist auch bei einer Gabel den Lack zu entfernen und dann versiegeln? Ergebnis soll RAW Optik sein.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. März 2012)

klar geht das... aber raw Optik bekommst wohl wegen des Materials nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

